#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Digsilent 15.1.7 x86 full

## lethalshot

Hello friends, I share the DigSilent 15.1.7 x86 . works well on x64. Please share Pls - Cadd v12.3 . and I agree with version 15.2. thanKS


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Digsilent 15.1.7 x86 full

----------


## jsg680

Thank you very much.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

tank you very much

----------


## eliahud

i don't succeed to run the program, there is problem with the licence

----------


## lunardario

I got a problem with the license, could you help me?

----------


## hbb_cakep

could you posting your problem here?, may be I can help you

----------


## user82

To make it work follow these steps...

1  Install DIgSILENT
2  Copy me.d.i..cine to DIgSILENT folder (in Program Files)
3  Right click me.d.i..cine - "run as administrator"

----------


## serdds

This me--d--ne is already shared in this forum by *cadguy* 3 months ago!
and works perfect

----------


## serdds

This me--d--ne is already shared in this forum by *cadguy*, 3 months ago!
and works perfect

----------


## josefreitas

how to download by MEGA? can you say to me. appear the download button but when i click ...nothing happen.

----------


## user82

Use Chrome or Firefox

----------


## josefreitas

I solve Thatcher. First transfer to muito mega account and tm to me p.

----------


## caco2000

Gracias, funcionando perfecto.

See More: Digsilent 15.1.7 x86 full

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

so ho are going to share pls_cadd 13.2

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

so ho are going to share pls_cadd 12.3

----------


## castilho

Great Job Buddy, thanks a lot!

----------


## mjk66

the link is dead bro,kindly reshare it

----------


## Rad88

Yep, the original mega link is dead  :Frown:   Plz, reupload it anywhere..

----------


## seahhh

link down

----------


## mukhriz

....................

----------


## esy

Hi, anyone have digsilent 2016

----------


## user82

> Hi, anyone have digsilent 2016



v2016 Encryption will not be broken so forget v2016.

----------


## raz

> v2016 Encryption will not be broken so forget v2016.



why?

----------


## cadguy

> v2016 Encryption will not be broken so forget v2016.



Very true

----------


## user82

> why?



Different type of encryption. Never been broken. 


See wibu.comSee More: Digsilent 15.1.7 x86 full

----------


## raz

> Different type of encryption. Never been broken. 
> See wibu.com



:O .......................

----------


## esy

Hi, I would be glad if someone could share the digsilent workshop

----------


## himmelstern

DESCARGAR DIgSILENT Power Factory 14.1.3 para Windows 7 con activador: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

--------------------------

Power Factory. Esta es la versión 15.1.2, en el archivo de descarga van a hallar dos carpetas:

- PF-15.1.2_x86: es la carpeta con el instalador, es de 32 bits pero ya saben, no hay problema con sistemas de 64 bits.

- PF 15.1.2 by NGN: es la carpeta con 3 archivos .dll, los mismos que deben copiar y reemplazar en la carpeta donde se instale el programa.

Y listo, as* de sencillo, yo lo tengo corriendo al 100% en Windows 10.

No se olviden, al iniciar la instalación del programa, escojan la versión "Workstation"

LINK DE DESCARGA: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------------

Power Factory 15.1.7, sta versión s* tiene todos los módulos que le faltaban a la 15.1.2.

- Instalan el programa desde el ejecutable
- luego corren en modo administrador la aplicación "digPF15_1_7" y les va a pedir que busquen el archivo "digadm.dll" que está en la carpeta donde se instaló el programa, parchan el archivo y listo, tienen todos los módulos activados.

Link de descarga:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ionioni

> v2016 Encryption will not be broken so forget v2016.







> Different type of encryption. Never been broken. 
> See wibu.com



a relaxing video **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## user82

Very good ionioni you are genius

----------


## raz

> a relaxing video **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Do you have the solution? Please share with me

----------


## rajanin

thanks very much

----------


## saraehsa

you can find powerfactory with video of how to ***** it, here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

